# After workout info



## kal (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello.
I wonder what type of protein would be better to take immediately after workout.
I usually take S.A.N Infusion,but i've read somewhere that normal Whey Isolate proteins are better.
If that's true,why?


----------



## chromedome (Jul 3, 2006)

...................................


----------



## Cryptasm (Jul 4, 2006)

I like Glutamine and Branched chain amino's ..I use 100%MR by SST  stuff is great...Also either maltodex from synthtek or waxymaise from true protein.. for carbs..that is immediate post w/o.. then I wait about 30mins and use a straight ion exchange, iso or whatever whey, check out synthtek on that protein..its the real deal, no BS no fillers,,and you will notice a difference


----------



## kal (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok,thanks for the suggestions.
I'm now trying the combo Infusion+ Full Impact B.O.L.T+Vitargo,but i'll try as soon as i can the products Cryptasm suggested.


----------

